# Purchasing first Flash



## darkblue-x (Aug 15, 2017)

Owner of Nikon D7100, the built-in is lacking for what I want to do.

For budget flash I was recommended Yongnuo YN560 IV:                         

 YONGNUO YN560 IV YN-560IV Wireless Flash Speedlite Master + Slave Flash + Built-in Trigger System for Canon Nikon Pentax Olympus Fujifilm Panasonic Digital Cameras  
No problem there, looks good, but I am trying to sort through some confusion...I want the piece to attach to the camera that will trigger the flash from off the camera.

IV model is supposedly III + TX  (Ref. from Amazon description: "YN560 IV=YN560III+YN560-TX, Supports Wireless Master Function") -- but they also sell 2 types of TX separate  ::                 

 YONGNUO YN560-TX Flash Transmitter Provide Remote Manual Power Control for YN-560 III Manual Flash Units Having Manual RF-602 RF-603 RF-603 II Compatible Radio Receivers Built In    

 YONGNUO YN560-TX LCD Flash Trigger Remote Controller for Nikon and YN560-III With Wake-up function for Nikon cameras 
I'm trying to sift through the confusion of all of this to get the pieces I want.

I want the flash and the piece required to dismount the flash and trigger it remotely, say if I were to prop the flash up in the sand or on a tree.

Please advise, any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## OGsPhotography (Aug 15, 2017)

Tx goes on your camera and acts as transmitter. 560iv has tx built in. 

Just get a TX and 2-3 560s ( 3 or 4 doesnt really matter) and it'll be a start.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Aug 15, 2017)

I.e I can have my 560iv in my camera and the 560 iii off but I'll never do that bealcause the TX stays in camera. Why would I want a flash ON the camera?


----------



## darkblue-x (Aug 15, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> Tx goes on your camera and acts as transmitter. 560iv has tx built in.
> 
> Just get a TX and 2-3 560s ( 3 or 4 doesnt really matter) and it'll be a start.


What's the difference between those two though? One says it's LCD w/ wake-up mode. The other seems like the one that may be built in to the IV?
So confusing.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 15, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> I.e I can have my 560iv in my camera and the 560 iii off but I'll never do that bealcause the TX stays in camera. Why would I want a flash ON the camera?



On-axis fill light should be as close to the lens as is possible...the classic place for a fill light is RIGHT NEXT to the camera's lens...either on a light stand, or on the camera's top deck...

Flash right ON the camera, or more corrwectly, flash actually taped right NEXT to the lens barrel, is one of the hot, new trends in fashion photography. Seriously...it creates an almost shadowless light, since it is right next to the lens...ie...as much "on-axis" as is physically possible. Terry Richsardson is also using VERY low flash brackets, and doing mostly the same thing.

The idea that flash on the camera has no use whatsoever is a modern-day fallacy. Check out strobist.com and other flash-oriented web sites for tips on how and why ON-camera and even literally _ON-lens flash_ is a good thing--when used properly.

Placing the flash directly on the camera is also super-useful for much bounce flash work...it allows you to aim the camera, and compose the shot, and to then adjust the flash's power/output/angle/settings, in mere moments, to get just the right bounce angle.

An on-camera flash unit of high power can be super-useful for events and weddings, especially if higher ISO levels are used, along with wider f/stops like f/2.8 or thereabouts...high-end wedding pro Denis Reggie (look him up) coined the term "*foofing"*, for shooting on-camera bounced flash at high iso levels and wide f/stops and over long distances; it's something he developed into a very important part of his style, back when Canon's 5D series first developed good ISO 3,200 and higher image quality...by using the flash ON the camera, the photographer can zoom the flash head, manually, and then precisely AIM it, so that he/she can get a good bounce, off of distant walls, ceilings, etc.. At ISO 3,200 or 6,400 at f/2.8, this opens up huge possibilities. This was simply NOT possible back in the film days, when he got his start, and when ISO 160 was the normal speed for most event films.


----------



## darkblue-x (Aug 15, 2017)

Informative. But can anyone help with this? I might just pester Henry's regarding merch I'm not even purchasing from them (nor do I think they sell)


----------



## OGsPhotography (Aug 16, 2017)

The iv has a TX transmitter built in. I rather use the Controller on the camera and have flashes off ( in spite if Derrels great advice), usually. 

The 560iii needs a transmitter to tell it what to do of camera, it has a receiver however. Cheapest wah to get two flashes off camera is a TX controller and two 560iii.

@Derrel thanks man! Skme of them reasons are why I got a 560iv in the first llace, to have a flash in camera controlling one off. Simple and effective.


----------



## goooner (Aug 16, 2017)

Can you trigger the flash using your in camera flash? I can do this with my Metz flash in slave mode. It works well. Just set your pop up flash to 'cmd' mode I think, and make sure the off camera flash can see the pop up flash. You can even set the intensity of the ocf in camera.


----------



## Designer (Aug 16, 2017)

darkblue-x said:


> Owner of Nikon D7100, the built-in is lacking for what I want to do.


You mentioned that you wish to trigger the remote flash off-camera.  Is that the main thing?  They have RF triggers for that, you know.

And I assume you already know the built-in flash can act as a "commander" for the Nikon CLS.  So is there anything else that you might wish for?

A regular Nikon Speedlight (such as the Nikon SB-910 for instance) will work on camera, off camera, in slave mode, with a radio-frequency transmitter/receiver system, and of course, as Commander in the Creative Lighting System.  

What more are you trying to do?


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 16, 2017)

Be careful.
Different Younguo flashes have different compatibilities.

The 560IV series is compatible with the 602/603 & 560 TX triggers.

NOT the newer 622 triggers.
Whereas the 685 flash is compatible with the 622 triggering system.

It's very confusing.   When I was researching Youngnuo flashes and triggers I had to read, read, read especially Adorama & B&H which were more specific.  And look up Youtube videos on how ppl set their systems up.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 16, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> Be careful.
> Different Younguo flashes have different compatibilities.
> 
> The 560IV series is compatible with the 602/603 & 560 TX triggers.
> ...



This is why I use the term "Wrongnuo" nowadays...


----------



## Destin (Aug 16, 2017)

Derrel said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful.
> ...


 
While I agree with this.. for someone just learning and on a budget it's the way to go. I have two 622 commanders and 4 685 flashes. They work very well and I have almost no complaints with them. 

I'm getting more into paid portrait work and will be upgrading simply because I don't trust the yongnuo to always perform without fail, but got hobbyists they're perfect. 

All 6 items came in at over $150 less than Nikon sells a SINGLE SB-5000 for currently.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Aug 17, 2017)

I love my wrongnuos


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 17, 2017)

One thing I learned about the triggers is that if the power from the batteries even gets  a little low the trigger reliability drops like a rock.  If you are doing anything important make sure you have new or completely recharged batteries in them.


----------



## darkblue-x (Aug 19, 2017)

Do I need more than 1 trigger for 2x Yongnuo YN560 III's?


----------



## Destin (Aug 19, 2017)

darkblue-x said:


> Do I need more than 1 trigger for 2x Yongnuo YN560 III's?



No, one trigger will set off as many flashes as you want.


----------

